# Anyone know this strain "Mountain Mist"?



## Skeuerle (Apr 13, 2009)

My friend :hubba: gave me these clones and he said that the dude he got them from called them Mountain Mist. They are obviously Sativa dominate. But,that's all I know. 

Here are some pics of them growing up. They are in week 6 of 12/12 with lots of TLC. I kept one clone for a mama and I want to get the next grow ready. I just don't know how many more weeks for the current batch.

Any and all help and opinions will be appreciated


----------



## zipflip (Apr 14, 2009)

this bout the only thing i could find online of them but i too was considering this strain specifically for outdoors for that it  the way it states is well suitable for the climate i got. and the flowering time seems fairly short given its sativa?  hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/mountain_mist_marijuana_seeds.html


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow!  If that is 6 weeks of flowering you are going to budding those things for six months.  You could get in three grows of an indica strain by the time those are done budding.  I know, Im so impatient(spelling).   Good luck with the grow brother.


----------

